# USB to IDE kernel support

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

What do I need in order to get the USB to IDE kernel support?

One of my desktops died and I had to pull the hard drive and put it to the laptop.

However, when attaching the drive there is nothing in the dmesg...   :Sad: 

Do I need something to turn on in the kernel?

Thank you.

----------

## cyrillic

```
Device Drivers  --->

  SCSI device support  --->

    <*> SCSI disk support 
```

```
Device Drivers  --->

  [*] USB support  --->

    <M>   USB Mass Storage support 
```

It doesn't matter if you have these options modular or compiled-in.

You will also need the driver for your USB controller (probably EHCI).

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, cyrillic,

Both those option are enabled in the kernel.

```

IgorsGentooOnNetwork portage # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller

03:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 01)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)

```

Thank you.

----------

## Scorcerer

first, try lsusb, for me it is:

```
Bus 002 Device 009: ID 152d:2338 JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron USA Technology Corp. JM20337 Hi-Speed USB to SATA & PATA Combo Bridge
```

then try finding it in kernel. You can also try Generic ATA driver, it may not be the fastest, but should work.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

This is my device:

```

IgorsGentooOnNetwork bin # lsusb -vv

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05e3:0718 Genesys Logic, Inc. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x05e3 Genesys Logic, Inc.

  idProduct          0x0718 

  bcdDevice            0.41

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                1 USB Storage

  iSerial                 2 000000000033

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           32

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xc0

      Self Powered

    MaxPower               96mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage

      bInterfaceSubClass      6 SCSI

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 Bulk (Zip)

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

```

and I'm running

```

IgorsGentooOnNetwork bin # uname -a

Linux IgorsGentooOnNetwork 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 #9 SMP Wed Jun 2 14:02:23 PDT 2010 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T1350 @ 1.86GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Any idea what do I need?

Thank you.

----------

## pascuol

HI, up  :Smile: 

Same problem.

Still nobody any idea ?  :Shocked: 

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

Do you have /dev/ttyUSB{0,1} somewhere?

Thank you.

----------

## roarinelk

 *pascuol wrote:*   

> HI, up :)
> 
> Same problem.
> 
> Still nobody any idea ? 8O

 

Post #2 answers everything: you need USB storage support enabled.

The drive(s) should appear as /dev/sdX nodes

----------

## pascuol

```
usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 15

usb 1-3: selecting invalid altsetting 1

scsi6 : usb-storage 1-3:1.0

scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ASMT     2105             0    PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
```

here what I got when I put a harddrive 3.5" and it get stucked

but it's working when I put a 2.5" hardrive.

It seems like a power issue..

I'll investigate more ..

Thans for your help

----------

